# HAF 932 HDD light



## j3di (Dec 27, 2008)

I assembled my system into a HAF 932, now the problem I am facing is that I connected the HDD light and power light connectors to the board. Now these 2 connecters are working odd, like instead of the power light the HDD remains on constantly and doesn't blink like it should and the power light stays off. Now I double checked the connections according to the motherboard book I did fine but still dunno what seems to be the problem. I tried other combinations as well. But no avail. Is there something wrong with the HDD that's why it's constantly on or it's just a faulty light or something like that? 

P.S: Everything on the system is running fine. Was playing Assasin's Creed and Prince of Persia all evening no problems occured.


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Had the same problem migrating my mobo to a CM 690.

Unfortunately I didnt have the luxury of a mobo manuel (OEM build). It took a few lead swaps and alternate combinations but its working now. 

Suggest you may need to experiment with other alternates. You shouldnt hurt anything.


----------

